# Favourite weapon in 40k universe



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just as the title say it can be any weapon from 40k
Mine would be the good old flamer, why becuse you can burn every thing :grin:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

mine would be a burna, cause you can burn everything AND cut through everything (for when pyromania isnt enough)

2nd choice would be the shock attack gun, boy you could have some fun with that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm gonna say the knife is my favourite weapon in 40k.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Meltagun. Because "Slaaaagggg"...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the Heavy Bolter 'cos they look awesome!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The Nemesis Force Sword. Because I'm old fashioned; I love a good romantic weapon. You know, a nice, elegant sword... rewired with psyco-redundant filaments and power cells, dipped in the blood of heathens and turned into the weapon of a living embodiment of all that is holy in the galaxy.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Digital Weapons, probably the needler. I do love the idea of hugely potent weapons that fit within a signet ring. Perfect for assassinations.

Alternatively, a Punisher Cannon, because that many shots is so improbably awesome.

Midnight


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Thunderfire cannon... sit on a hill and blow tthe crap out of everything whhile sat in a deck chair drinking beer :3 sounds just rightt to me!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

My favorite weapon is man himself. the most martially trained weapon on the battlefield is the soldier, not the weapon. 

For argument sake though I will take the Power Fist. A Fistful of Death as they say


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm currently thinking chain sword or maybe bolter because i love the idea of exploding missile rounds


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> Digital Weapons, probably the needler. I do love the idea of hugely potent weapons that fit within a signet ring. Perfect for assassinations.
> 
> Midnight


Same here, so I could vaporize people and then casually walk away.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd have to pick the Inferno Boltgun/pistol that every Thousand Son marine carries; What's not to love about a self-propelled mini-rocket that's ON FIRE?!


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

A macro cannon wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Me personally, I like Trazyn's Empathic Obliterator. Something about royally fucking over a group of assaulting Marines, IG, whatever because they think they've grown a pair big enough... Priceless.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love power swords, the whole elegance thing mentioned earlier along with the fact they can slice through a damn tank.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Harlequin's Kiss, there's something very wrong about a weapon that turns you into a bag of meat soup, it just screams cool!


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

Got to be a bolter... simply because it fires massive explosive bolts xD

Second to that power weapons..... oh you have Armour? so what ill cut through it xD

P.s. would a titan count?


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Technically not a weapon,but the Space Marine Armour, or psychic powers, they both make the blood rush to my loins.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm torn between the power fist and chain sword. Chainsword more for just the iconic image of it. But power fist....the idea is just pure brilliance, there are so, so many people that I would just love to punch with a power fist. That, and it's just the idea of walking around over 38,000 years from now, in a universe full of the most exotic and destructive weapons imaginable......punching people.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

angel of blood said:


> power fist and chain sword.


chainfist!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Digital Weapons, probably the needler. I do love the idea of hugely potent weapons that fit within a signet ring. Perfect for assassinations.


In reading that I'd be tempted to revise my pick to be the Jokaero digital weapons, lascannon/melta/Hflamer in a glove !

Take out a land raider by pointing at it !


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Artillery, either Basiliks or Dakka Gunz from the Orks. Pure, sheer unadulterated firepower. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH :threaten:


----------



## TraitorsHand (Sep 19, 2010)

Big Shoota. Will you hit the broadside of a barn? No. 
Are you going to punch through a tank? No.
Are things going to explode? Not unless the gun explodes in your hand.
Does it look elegant? No.

But there is just something rewarding about screaming DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA! as you unload on something and hit everything but what you were aiming at. 

Aw, who am I kidding? Anything that's made by the Orks are a must have. Cept for the statues of dung. I respect their artistic nature, but I don't want it on my carpet.


----------



## ArchonQueenKatlina (May 29, 2013)

For me its either the Agoniser or the Dark Light weapons xD


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Meltabombs: I hate being stuck in traffic.
Virus Bombs: I _really_ hate being stuck in traffic.
Shokk attack gun: Lots of random-based fun.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Thunder Hammer, anybody that has ever used a grav hammer in Halo must vote for this. oh there's a person WHOOMMMP! he's dead, oh there's a tank WHOOMMMP! he's dead.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Deathstrike, how else to massacre one billion greenskins without loss of human life? Just call in the Deathstrikes. How else to take out a legion of Bloodthirsters? Deathstrikes? How else to defeat the trickery of the Eldar? Mohahahahaha!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Lightning Claws. I'd get to go all shinkity-shink wolfie berzerker style on anyone that I deem fit.

Potentially also useful: the ability to wield the weapon in an effective manner.

Second prize: Digital weapons for the win. Tycho's Dead Man's Hand would be cool, since no armour saves at all get taken against his attacks in CC and it has rending against hand. My kind of powered gauntlet.


----------



## Nazrax (Apr 23, 2011)

I would have to go for a Gauss weapon. Something very appealing about watching your enemies being flayed alive atom by atom. The agony of that must be indescribable.
Although any Necron weapon would just be pure awesome for me. 

I love the image of chain swords, chainfists and chainaxes though. They all just scream "DEATH METAL!!" to me, lol.

There is nothing funnier than Ork tech too...
The Shokk Attack Gun is a total riot!

Hell every weapon in 40k is pretty damn awesome really!


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

Something like a las gun, pulse rifle, plasma gun or tesla carbine. Energy weapons are simply awesome and anyone who says otherwise is mentally unstable and should not be allowed near sharp/pointy objects. Iether that or a volcano cannon, because overkill style fuck you's for everyone is always fun.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Grot gun. 'Nuff said.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Xabre said:


> The Nemesis Force Sword.
> dipped in the blood of *Sisters of Battle*


Fixed


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Torn between Rail Rifle and Ion Rifle. Sleek sexy and can punch/melt a hole in a person. Wish I could give my Fire warriors them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Exitus rifle. Do some serious sniper camping with one of those.......oh and a vortex grenade for when you really want to get rid 0f the evidence.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Stasis grenade for the lolz


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

AXE OF BLIND FURY BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD YEEEEEAAAAARG *stumbles into wall*


----------

